# Where can i pick up Wire Harness and Dash Kit



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

Where can i pick up a wire harness and dash kit for to my 2005 Frontier. I lookd on crutchfield but they where sold out


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Kits and harnesses are made by a company called Metra. You can buy them at Parts Express.
http://www.metraonline.com/
http://www.partsexpress.com/?AID=1457539&PID=1497732


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Places like auto zone or kragen usually carry them too, although for an 2005, they might have to special order them.


----------



## optimusp99 (Sep 19, 2005)

Walmart carries harness as well. Check out bestbuy and circuit city too.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

i work at best buy and i can guarantee that even if they don't carry it, they can order it for you at no extra charge. So go there. They're reasonably priced too.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Myidolis said:


> i work at best buy and i can guarantee that even if they don't carry it, they can order it for you at no extra charge. So go there. They're reasonably priced too.


As long you promise you won't try to sell me a PSP (BB's extended warranty), a magazine subscription, and monster cables.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

BII said:


> As long you promise you won't try to sell me a PSP (BB's extended warranty), a magazine subscription, and monster cables.


well, the magazine is bullshit. Were you in home theater i'd have no problem convincing you to get the psp cause it's worth it, but in car audio it is kind of a joke. And monster cables?....well, unless it's for video it makes almost no difference if you have them, so....DEAL! :thumbup:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Myidolis said:


> well, the magazine is bullshit. Were you in home theater i'd have no problem convincing you to get the psp cause it's worth it, but in car audio it is kind of a joke. And monster cables?....well, unless it's for video it makes almost no difference if you have them, so....DEAL! :thumbup:


I used to do in-store marketing for DirecTV in Best Buys, I learned all the ins-and-outs of home theatre in particular, and BB in general.

And I can say this, I'm not getting and home theater installed by them any time soon. Or car audio for that matter (but that's mostly because I know more than the n00bs that I saw in the car install shop at the BBs I worked at, and mostly a hobby for me!).

I've said it before, they BB people are not well trained, except for how to push overpriced cable and extended warranties, and the company's goal is not to satisfy your needs, but to make a profit.

Before anyone says "all companies have to make a profit," good, customer-focused shops will make sure they aren't selling you garbage you won't be happy with or stuff you won't need, in other words, make an "honest" sale, and aren't afraid to "follow-up" the sale. Best Buy and their ilk are not so (for the most part).

I go to shops that put my needs first take lots of my money, trust me 

(And sorry if offend where you work, but this is the truth as I have expierenced it).


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

BII said:


> (And sorry if offend where you work, but this is the truth as I have expierenced it).


No it's cool. I take pride in my job, but what you said is true for the most part. We are taught much more about selling and upselling than about product or General device/install knowledge. This wasn't true about my old store, but that's because they had to teach us well because it was a brand new store and they had a month and a half to kill before holiday season. but at my current store, you're right on the money.

I know my shit, cause i took the initiative to learn it and i learned it on MY OWN. That's why i can say stuff like.

-get the psp on a big screen tv because we will maintain it twice a year for four years which DOES keep your picture looking good and makes your lamp last longer (minus the lamp part on a plasma tv, since obviously there is no lamp. however plasmas do burn more efficiently if they don't have dust clogging up the air intakes.)

-don't get the psp on anything audio unless you're dumb and blow your speakers frequently, or use monster cables for " on and off" connections and risk pulling the backings off your rca connectors.

-monster cables only make a noticable difference on high end video (and it's usually small unless you are using stock, non insulated tin conducting cables.) with audio however, the difference is so minute that no human can tell the difference, but in recording they will help.

-Power centers (conditioners, isolaters, etc.) will protect your tv, but will probably not yield a noticeable video/audio improvement, so don't waste the 300+dollars on an awesome one. Don't spend more than 150.

-the Home Theater installers are idiots, i know WAY more than them, most of them can't even spell "college."

-In car audio there is usually one or two audio install GENIOUSes and a bunch of schmucks who don't know crap.

and of course best buy wants profit. thats why they're the number one consumer electronic store in the country. they do focus more heavily on customer service than most MAJOR chains do, but private shops or small chains will ALWAYS yield better service results. They rely on loyalty from their customers, where as bigger corp.s don't have to.


----------

